# 8/30/08



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Went Fri. night (8/29) and killed 16 fish, all average size with the exception of 1 22" fish. 

Here are the fish from Fri. night.










Anyway, went again Sat. night (8/30) and got 14 and 4 mullet. Started fishing around 9:00 and stopped around 3:00.

Here are the pics from Sat. night.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a very good catch guys! Nice pics too!

:clap :clap


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Making me want to sharpin my gig up.. Nice mess of fish.:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess!!!!! great :takephoto


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yall are slayin this year.


----------



## Capt. Kooooter (Aug 31, 2008)

Good job man!!! That is one pope & young mullet!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a fine lookin' mess of fish you got there. Sure wish that I could get one of those professionally guided trips that you offer!!! oke


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish :bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice flounder and some stud jar heads!! WTG!!:clap


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice mess of fish and thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

im putting lights on my boat this week sometime. i have lived here all of my life and have never boated a flounder without using a hook. im so excited. good catch for you.


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Good job man. That giggin looks like it can be addictive. My buddy (Dr. Reds) and I are really thinking about trying it out. I know the first time I get to stab a fish I will be hooked. You think it is possible to get enough light off three batteries or you really need a generator. Just don't want to spend a lot of money until I know I'll like it. Lil Skeet is poor.


----------



## Capt. Kooooter (Aug 31, 2008)

Lil Skeet, you'll be hooked first time out. Just spend the $ for the genny, you can't take all that money wit ya anyway. All these dead flounders are getting me excited, I gotta go kill something:blownaway


----------

